# How do they know you wont ovulate naturally?



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi
Im going through an IUI cycle naturally. Ive been prescribed pregnyl ready for ovulation, thats it no other drugs. The clinic will tell me when to take the pregnyl judging on the size of the follicle. Currently Im day 11 of my cycle and follie is 11mm. 
As Im doing a natural cycle and normally Id ovulate naturally, how does the clinic know that I dont ovulate naturally before they tell me to take the pregnyl. 
Imagine I go in on say day 14 at 8am and they see a nice big follie at 18mm or more so they say ok Lotsky take the pregnyl tonight 9pm and we will IUI you in 36 hours time, only to find out that 2 seconds after walking out of the clinic I ovulate naturally and therefore ovulate 12 hours in advance of the pregnyl- Therefore timing is wrong? 

How do clinics avoid this scenario, especially relevant for me as my cycles vary between 28-34 days.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aha, you've just found out the reason the stats for iui are so low  unfortunately alot of it is guesswork..but having said that it works for many people so sometimes they must get it right 
in answer to your question,theres nothing to say you wont ov 5 minutes after the dildocam..but they do tend to err on the side of caution so if the follie looks a good size and the womb lining is ok too then they will more than likely advise you to do the trigger shot(pregnyl) a little earlier than you might have expected..(maybe even there and then at the clinic) i would hope that they arent going to wait till day 14 to scan you again ..i went back every day after about day 10 to make sure we didnt miss it... 

wishing you the best of luck 

kj x


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Lotsky
Hope you are ok and I wish you lots of luck with your cycle of IUI.
Just wanted to let you know what they did with me.
I went for my scan on day 9 at the Nuffield in Chester at 7pm - I had reacted well to the injections he said and folly was 18mm and the lining looked good as a result he asked me to buy an ovulation test kit on the way home (bit cheeky I thought when the consultation fee/scans etc was so b expensive) anyway he said do the test on Wed am and if it was positive to phone him and he would do IUI on Thursday but he booked me in for the IUI on Friday at 10am at the Countess anyway and told me to take the Pregnyl on the Thursday before at 6pm.  As the ovulation kit tested neg then we went in on the Friday and I started taking the passaries on Sunday which I need to take for 2 weeks and test on sunday 19th!  Hope that makes sense and as I said good luck with yours.
I think the fact that the most motile sperm are inserted right up there as it were means it has a better chance of success.
Due to my age the chance of success is 8/10%.
keep in touch
Susie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I have to down reg for iui cycle, getting jab tonight!
This means your normal cycle is suppressed so everything is controlled by drugs.  So I wont ovulate until I am given pregnyl, but the timing could still be wrong, but I think last 3 iui's I ovulated after iui was done which is apparently better, as sperm are there to meet egg instead of other way round.

Good luck


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your support it helps to read everyone elses advice, If anyone else has got info too out there please do add it to the bottom of the thread!
Lotsky


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Lotsky,

It's really interesting reading your thread as DH and I have been through exactly the same. On my last cycle of IUI I had my final scan on the Thursday, the HCG on the Saturday night and the IUI on the Monday which for me was day 15, I assumed the hosy knew what they were doing as we put our trust in them, I now am pretty convinced that I had already ovulated by the IUI day as I came on 11 days later whereas normally I have AF 14 days after ovulation.

From the day of the scan which for me was day 11, I didn't have another scan or get asked to do an ovulation kit test, as my hosy only do bastings on Mondays and Wednesdays, it really comes down to luck I think.  We've learnt our lesson and although this months IUI has been abandoned (folly only 13mm so not big enough for this Weds and too late for next Mon)!!! we're going back to using the ovulation kits for timed intercourse. 

We'll continue to do this for all our other cycles of IUI as the hospital will only work around their mondays and wednesdays and not our cycle!

Sorry I couldn't be of any help, but just so you know you're not the only one in this position.



Love Sarah xxx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

It is frustrating - you put yourselves in the hands of the experts thinking they know best and in the end I think we know so much about our bodies that we may well know better but we need their intervention.  I don't think it helps that if is such a big problem now and these hosp are dealing with so many couples - this is not an excuse but of course it makes all the waiting around etc. I am sure if we actually spoke to the other people in the waiting rooms we would learn such a lot - bit like on here.  I know when I waited hours and hours in the hosp for my clommid scans sometimes there were 10 or more couples there.
Anyway lotsky and ginger nut good luck again - do you think we should all get together and write a book.
REally think this site is brill
take care
susie


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello again everyone. 

I got my DH to buy me some ovulation predictors on the way home from work last night because I want to monitor it myself too. At least if the cycle goes wrong we all might have a guess at why.

Today is cycle day 13 (Wed) and this morning I went in for another echo and blood test. Ive not been invited back for another echo until SATURDAY!! My follicle was just over 12mm. I remember from our post coital test ( have sex night before and check to see if sperm are moving in the 'juices') that by day 16 my folly was 21mm.The clinic recommend taking the pregnyl once the folly reaches 18mm. Although I do have irregular cycles, anything between 28-34 days, a 3 day wait is  perhaps not exactly airing on the side of caution. 
I really felt thismorning like saying, hang on, I'm not happy with this plan of action, but your pushed in and out of your 10 minute slot you barely have time to digest what is happening around you. 
I wonder what I should do if i get a positive ovulation predictor test in the meantime? 

Gingernut could you not change clinics, no offence, but basting on only 2 of the possible 7 days of the week really isn't acceptable. You cant delay natural ovulation for 'opening hours'? What type of policy is that.? 

Maybe we should open our own clinics. 

A really frustrated lotsky.


----------

